# cant use the search function



## mio (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi! dont know if this is a double post? tryed posting it before, but cant find the tread.
But im having trouble using the search function, it says something about debug mode?
what am i doing wrong?
regards michael


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes all part of the Debug mode problem! - see other threads


----------

